# If you have/know a baby girl-head to Old Navy!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I was in Old Navy with my mom last weekend and we were going through the kids section for my nephew. I always wander into the baby sections because they have better clothes than the adults. So I found this sweater with a hedgehog on it! I was like "MOM! GET OVER HERE AND LOOK AT THIS!". We search for hedgehogs anywhere because 1) it's like searching for Waldo and 2) she does scrapbooking. So I looked around and the sweater had matching socks, a onesie and the most adorable shoes ever! I wish I knew someone with a baby girl because I'd get it!

































I also went to Barnes & Noble (same day: double win) and found these clips book marks with a hedgiee


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! Those are so cute! My husband and I went to Frankenmuth, MI today (little german theme tourist trap of a town). I searched every shop for hedgies. Even the shop with the wildlife figurines didn't have hedgies. I'm so jealous! I did get some cute spider earrings though for Halloween!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my friend is pregnant, i should buy all this *just in case* we get a girl this time. she has two boys. if she has a boy, i'll still have a gift set aside for one day.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

These are so cute  We went shopping specifically for these lol Even though we don't know the gender yet lol I had to have them just in case(and I bought 2 different sizes in each lol hedgehog crazed). Can always gift of return them once we find out anyways lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dangit, I wish I had money...I have a cousin pregnant right now (though I think they're hoping for a boy...Or at least my uncle is!), and I know my sister is planning for a third baby eventually, and hoping for a girl. I am determined to have at least one niece or nephew dressed in hedgehogs!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thought I'd add this to this post too...

Baby Gap has some hedgie items too. Of course I bought them lol

[attachment=2:25szw84o]IMG_0598.JPG[/attachment:25szw84o][attachment=1:25szw84o]IMG_0599.JPG[/attachment:25szw84o]
[attachment=0:25szw84o]IMG_0600.JPG[/attachment:25szw84o]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The GAP stuff is cute too and more unisex. :lol:


----------

